# Christmas wishes



## mcibor

Hi all!

I would like to write Christmas and New year wishes to a (she) friend.

Sth like:
I wish you a very merry and peaceful Christmas spent with your whole family, and all the best in the coming New Year. May at least one of your wishes come true!


----------



## Lillita

Nagyon boldog, békés karácsonyt kívánok Neked és a családodnak, és minden jót az elkövetkezendő új évben! Legalább egy váljon valóra a kívánságaid közül!

I hope it helps!
Cheers


----------



## mcibor

From what you have written I recognize only boldog and kivanok  Hungarian is the most incredible language! (Saagitu giip for a computer is a total surprise for me)

Have a really good year and thank You Lillita very much for your swift answer!

Wesołych Świąt Narodzenia naszego Pana!
Michał Cibor


----------



## Lillita

You are most welcome! I am happy that I could help.  
Actually, we call the computer _"számítógép"_ (=calculating machine) because it does nothing else but calculates!

I wish you a very merry Christmas, too and a happy New Year!
All the best!


----------

